# Sleeping dog



## chandan3 (Jan 17, 2013)

cant uninstall the sleeping dog.the error message shows "RUNTIME ERROR (at 175:1185):
canot open file
c:user\CHANDAN\appData\local\temp\is-TDI9B.tmp\1.bmp"
i m using win7
ple help me guys


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 17, 2013)

^it could happen due to corrupt registry of the game or bad sector...

just re-install and then un-install it
u can also try Revo Uninstaller


----------

